# 'phobe's '15 photos



## Formerphobe (Jan 1, 2015)

Aphonopelma seemanni 'threat pose'

Augacephalus enzendami 'threat pose'

Brachypelma boehmei decided to balance her ping pong ball on the edge of her water bowl.

Avicularia metallica spermathacae

Pterinochilus murinus spermathacae


Theraphosa stirmi spermathacae

Monocentropus balfouri adult female

Therphosa stirmi juvenile female

Brachypelma auratum juvenile female recent molt

Brachypelma smithi adult female recent molt

Brachypelma schroederi subadult female

Pelinobius muticus allowed a window into her world.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RegallRegius (Jan 1, 2015)

A beautiful start for 2015! :clap:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 2, 2015)

GBB molt.  AF, exuvium measured 5.5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

Dat ass.

Great pictures thank you for sharing phobe.

PS - explain the ping pong ball?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 3, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Dat ass.
> 
> Great pictures thank you for sharing phobe.
> 
> PS - explain the ping pong ball?


I think in one of the editions of TKG, Stan Schultz suggested offering tarantulas ping pong balls to see what they did with them.  So, I tried it with several of mine. The boehmei in the photo is always shuffling hers around. She has a substrate slope in her enclosure as well as a slab of cork bark set at an incline. I've found her ping pong ball everywhere- in the water bowl, under the cork slab, top of the cork slab, etc. One day I saw her sitting beside it and slowly spinning it in place with one foot.  My female LP would bury hers, then dig it out periodically before reburying. Male LP played soccer with his. There are photos in my old thread of my G porteri dragging hers up the wall of her tank.  G pulchra promptly shoved hers into the bottom of her burrow then shoved every other decor item in the tank in on top of it. However, I noticed yesterday that the pulchra had unloaded her burrow and shoved everything back in in different order because I can see the ping pong ball now. Other spiders have completely ignored theirs.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 3, 2015)

"Formerphobe," would you please *contact me* at your convenience? (Please use the link as I've turned off private messaging on this forum.)

Cheers,


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 3, 2015)

Stan Schultz said:


> "Formerphobe," would you please *contact me* at your convenience? (Please use the link as I've turned off private messaging on this forum.)
> 
> Cheers,


Hmmm, why do I feel like I'm being called to the principal's office...  LOL


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

Formerphobe said:


> Hmmm, why do I feel like I'm being called to the principal's office...  LOL


Hahaha!

Thank you for sharing that information, it is certainly fascinating to say the least. I do recall a couple people using ping pong balls now that you mention it - but the spiders in question had destroyed them somehow.

I'll definitely have to try this with a few of mine.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jan 3, 2015)

Formerphobe said:


> Hmmm, why do I feel like I'm being called to the principal's office...  LOL


Nah! If I were going to chew you out for something, I'd do it here, where I could make a complete fool of myself. I just have a question or two that the rest of these people probably wouldn't be interested in. Certainly they would be off topic and a distraction here.


Cheers,

________________________________________________________

"curiosity killed the cat" ... "but, satisfaction brought it back"
________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 3, 2015)

Stan Schultz said:


> Nah! If I were going to chew you out for something, I'd do it here, where I could make a complete fool of myself. I just have a question or two that the rest of these people probably wouldn't be interested in. Certainly they would be off topic and a distraction here.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


I sent you an email.  Rec'd a 'Return Receipt'.
Resqweeneez@comcast.net


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm back from the principal's office.  >>deep sigh<<
I had to stand in the corner for 20 minutes and have to write an essay on Thou Shalt Not Harass Thy Tarantulas.....:bruised:

:laugh:
Just kidding.  :coffee:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's a big GBB girl! Hopefully my female will grow as big ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 23, 2015)

G. pulchra juvenile male

B. emilia young mature female

C. marshalli MF

C. darlingi young MF

G. pulchripes teenage female

E. olivacea MF.  No spermathacae in this species, just uterus externa

G. porteri juvenile female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## horanjp (Apr 23, 2015)

Video otoscope or a fancy microscope image capturing device for those scaled images??? Love em!!


----------



## Formerphobe (Apr 23, 2015)

horanjp said:


> Video otoscope or a fancy microscope image capturing device for those scaled images??? Love em!!


It's a cheapie Twist Scope by Learning Resources. It doesn't do too bad of a job.

Hey, how did your balfouris do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (May 8, 2015)

Aphonopelma eutylenum had a bad molt last Thursday.  The exuvium did not separate at the pedicle and acted as a cinch, preventing her from extracting all four rear legs.
I ended up taking 3 legs and she will probably lose the fourth.


Today, one week post surgery, she is up and moving around and drinking water.  The remaining fourth leg is useless.  I may have to help her off with that.  Lots of TLC to try to get this old girl to her next molt.

Her spermathacae.


---------- Post added 05-08-2015 at 12:33 PM ----------
Pterinochilus murinus female

Ceratogyrus marshalli



Ceratogyrus darlingi


Pelinobius muticus juvenile male stuffing himself in his water bowl.

Pelinobius muticus, 6 year old, 6 inch dls female parts


Encyocratella olivacea female



---------- Post added 05-08-2015 at 12:40 PM ----------

Recent molts:
Brachypelma verdezi

Brachypelma klaasi


grammostola pulchripes

Homoeomma sp blue Peru

They get into the dangedest stretching positions.



---------- Post added 05-08-2015 at 12:49 PM ----------

Nhandu chromatus


Nhandu carapoensis 


Ephebopus murinus


Lampropelma violaceopes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (May 26, 2015)

Ugh, sorry about the bad molt there. I hope she'll manages it to her next molt, which probably won't be anytime before the next or couple years I guess. Fingers crossed, Joyce!

PS: You need a new A. versicolor. Female this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (May 26, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Ugh, sorry about the bad molt there. I hope she'll manages it to her next molt, which probably won't be anytime before the next or couple years I guess. Fingers crossed, Joyce!
> 
> PS: Ypou need a new A. versicolor. Female this time


Thanks, Jan. My disabled girl is eating.    I'm going to have to take the remaining rear leg.  :-(
Funny you should mention versicolors.  I have 8 slings coming along.  Hoping with eight, at least one of them will be female.  I seem to specialize in raising male versicolor and P metallica...  Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 26, 2015)

Formerphobe said:


> Thanks, Jan. My disabled girl is eating.    I'm going to have to take the remaining rear leg.  :-(
> Funny you should mention versicolors.  I have 8 slings coming along.  Hoping with eight, at least one of them will be female.  I seem to specialize in raising male versicolor and P metallica...  Lol


8? Oh my, you're not taking any chances this time it would seem, hehe. Suffice to say: I'm gonna die laughing here if the majority turns out female on that haul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMIaKyFmOWaJ9CT37Fi29fJzw12vzXhQZghWxWm

Reorienting after not having had a computer for awhile.


----------



## Venom1080 (Jan 11, 2018)

What link is that? Doesn't work..


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 11, 2018)

Yeah, still trying to figure this out...
Photobucket is soup...


----------

